# rapido silver screens



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

hi we have just bought a rapido 924f and would like advice on silver screens including the best place to buy fromm


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Suggest you do a search. There is loads of info here already, which is probably why nobody has responded.

Cheers


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

try here
chapter


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Or www.silverscreens.co.uk

Dave


----------



## 105430 (Jun 25, 2007)

hiya,
I have just bought some from silverscreens of cleckheaton.They seem really well made and fit perfectly.Haven't had a chance to try them out in the field yet.Hope this helps.


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, Think I may not have worded the question quite right. Is there a need for silver screens on an A class will the existing fitted blinds do the job? I can say i have ever seen one with them on?

Thanks Zebedee i did hunt around other threads and guess what no mention!

I guessed that the lack of replies was the fact that A classes dont use them?

Thanks anyway

Wendick


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

wendick said:


> I guessed that the lack of replies was the fact that A classes dont use them?
> 
> Thanks anyway
> 
> Wendick


Not quite true. We never had them on our last Knaus Sunliner. Always had the feeling that they would be difficult to fit. However, we went to check over our new van at the dealers yesterday (Friday) and discovered that silver screens are standard and are tailor made to fit. While I've not seen that before I would hesitate to say it is unique.


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

wendick said:


> I guessed that the lack of replies was the fact that A classes dont use them?
> 
> Thanks anyway
> 
> Wendick


Not quite true. We never had them on our Knaus Sunliner. Always had the feeling that they would be difficult to fit. However, we went to check over our new van at the dealers yesterday (Friday) and discovered that silver screens are standard and are tailor made to fit. While I've not seen that before I would hesitate to say it is unique.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Wendick

Now I understand what you are looking for, I think Taylor Made might be your best bet. They have a big American RV (don't know what) and from what I gathered from Mr Taylor when I fetched my screens, that is what got them into the business. They wanted a screen for it and couldn't find anyone willing to make one, so made it themselves. After many requests from others who saw it in use, they set up the business, which is a very small concern run from home and (I believe) with out-workers doing the sewing.

Unless their local telephone exchange has had the intermittent fault fixed since I was there, they may be difficult to contact by phone.

We are well pleased with our screen.

Hope it helps

Cheers


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'm not sure if Silverscreens or Taylormade do externals for Rapido A class but this company definately do....

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/VanComfort-InsulationScreensNew.htm

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/VanComfort-ExternalScreensList2007_001.htm

pete


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks very much for all your help, mind made up now to get some external from either of the companies that have been mentioned.

Wendick


----------

